# Chicken foot for VooDoo costume



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Just finished my chicken (Rooster) foot for my VooDoo witch costume. Here are some pictures. My husband said it looks more like a Raptor claw...I guess I did get a little carried away with the claws.


----------



## joker

Holy cow that's awesome. What's it made of?


----------



## ouizul1

You like carved out the whole thing?!? ...awesome!! Very nice paint work, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some poor raptor is running around with no foot

Beautifully done!


----------



## BrainSkillet

Wow! That is really cool. Great finish on this.


----------



## DarkLore

Joker has the right word - awesome.


----------



## DeathTouch

KFC would go out of biz if they sold chicken from that.


----------



## Headless

WOW great job!


----------



## GothicCandle

Wow! I want one! That's amazing! !!


----------



## NoahFentz

WOW!! Nice detail. Love it!!


----------



## Creep Cringle

You could make a fortune selling them as back scratchers too! And awesome is the best way to describe it!


----------



## beelce

Outstanding.......Nice work


----------



## highbury

That's some serious juju there!


----------



## Allen H

looks great


----------



## walterb

Those look btr than professional


----------



## mroct31

When I saw that chicken foot, my first thought was of Pedro Cerrano and Jobu!


----------



## Vlad

Really a wonderful job!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

You did an awesome job. Needs chicken bones to go with it now... for casting to tell fortunes.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thanks for all the compliments and kind words (now my head is almost as big as my chicken foot, bwak, bwak) I made it out of good old sculpty clay. As I was forming it the clay was so heavy it kept breaking, so I made a wire armature for it out of wire coat hanger and one of my body techs welded it together for me. It worked like a charm, and I baked it for about 40 minutes at a low heat. The claws were made seperately and then glued on. The only regret I have is using gloss sealer...I was in a hurry to finish it and gloss was all I had, but matte would have been better. I used a butter knife for the texturing and then layered several colors (5) of paint for the coloring. I really like the finished product and now I think I will use the same technique for some fabulous witch hands for an idea I am conjuring up for a full size stirring witch prop for 2012. Happy Halloween Everybody!!!


----------



## fick209

Incredible detail!


----------



## MorbidMariah

This looks AMAZING! I have been trying to make chicken feet for a voodoo / witch theme for this year, and so far I am FAILING. I think the secret may be the wire armature. Gonna try that tonight.


----------



## debbie5

I like the gloss. This is great.


----------



## kprimm

Very cool, nice work on this.


----------



## Just Whisper

That looks so real. You did an amazing job.


----------



## Acid PopTart

P5, I just heart you....this is bloody fantastic. I may have to do one for my VooDoo Baby costume, this is movie quality.


----------



## Great Pumpkin

I must say that is AWESOME! You did a fantastic job on that really! You should go into sculpting! You have a talent for it . The paint job the texturing is great! Look into it!


----------



## Cat_Bones

that looks fantastic!! way to go!


----------



## Lunatic

I too love the detailing and craftsmanship. Really nice!


----------



## Spooky1

Very cool. I thought it was a real foot when I first looked. Those are some major claws on that foot.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Awesome job!! I'll have to add this to the list for my witch's area.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

fantastic job on that!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Gosh, this thread is from last year, thanks guys! I thought someone may want to see my expensive armature...wire coat hanger. (FREE, hee, hee)


----------

